
A New HN-Based Home Page - vishnumenon
http://vishnumenon.com/2012/06/01/a-new-home-page/
======
hodgesmr
Clever. Also, I applaud you. Many of use sink hours into pouring over HN when
we should be working on other things. And it's not even our home page.

